# GOB Souveniers..engraved....



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hey, George...got 'em back from Phyllis.. Lookin' good... Standing by for further instructions from you.. Fedex...or...Kristen on a Galleria excursion..LOL...... Leaving it in your court...:rotfl:

Whupped out a dozen.. If you need more, gimme a ring...or if you don't have that many hunters...then you spread 'em around amongst the GOBs..

JD....:texasflag


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

awesome Jim. these are great!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

They look great Jim, thanks! let me see if Kristin is headed your way.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> They look great Jim, thanks! let me see if Kristin is headed your way.


You mean yore gonna trust ME.... alone....... with that beautiful gal ?????

Whoooeeeee !!!!.. Gotta go get my hair cut and my boots shined....:doowapsta


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Whoooeeeee !!!!.. Gotta go get my hair cut and my boots shined....


Don't forget your American Express Card Mr. Jim. 

TH


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> Don't forget your American Express Card Mr. Jim.
> 
> TH


you got that right:biggrin:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Don't forget your American Express Card Mr. Jim.
> 
> TH


Heck, Martin... American Express don't scare me none.. What scares me is her gettin' loose with the card below... You know..the one where they take the gals back to their super secret deluxe salon where they got those young good lookin' dudes...(kinda like V-Bottom)... pouring them full of Dom Perignon and caviar....and THEN take them on a 'Personal' shopping tour...

Now, THAT'S when we might need the help of Mr. Bernacke....:biggrin:


----------



## Mrs State_vet (Feb 10, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> that beautiful gal ????
> 
> Jim, you are TOO sweet - Thank you!
> 
> I should be back in Houston next week. I'm thinking Friday we can get together, but I will keep you posted.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I'm thinking Friday we can get together, but I will keep you posted.


Note to self: Take Friday off and camp at Mr. Jim's 

TH


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Mrs State_vet said:


> Tortuga said:
> 
> 
> > that beautiful gal ????
> ...


----------



## Mrs State_vet (Feb 10, 2008)

Gathering at Jim's place next Friday??? 

Jim, I'm looking forward to seeing you next week.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Looking forward to seeing you next Friday, Kristin.. Please just lemme know some time frame.. I am always under pressure and going full blast with my 'busy' schedule...got an 'empire' to run over here at the double-wide....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

( translation:..anytime, anywhere...)


Carol...guess we could make it a 'threesome'.....LOL


----------



## Mrs State_vet (Feb 10, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> Note to self: Take Friday off and camp at Mr. Jim's
> 
> TH


Okay Martin - we can head to the Galleria after for some serious shopping. I've got State_vet's Amex card. :dance:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Mrs State_vet said:


> Okay Martin - we can head to the Galleria after for some serious shopping. I've got State_vet's Amex card. :dance:


go ahead and (try) use it


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> Looking forward to seeing you next Friday, Kristin.. Please just lemme know some time frame.. I am always under pressure and going full blast with my 'busy' schedule...got an 'empire' to run over here at the double-wide....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ( translation:..anytime, anywhere...)
> 
> Carol...guess we could make it a 'threesome'.....LOL


ROFL! Ok then, see you Friday.


----------



## Mrs State_vet (Feb 10, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> Looking forward to seeing you next Friday, Kristin.. Please just lemme know some time frame.. I am always under pressure and going full blast with my 'busy' schedule...got an 'empire' to run over here at the double-wide....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ( translation:..anytime, anywhere...)
> 
> Carol...guess we could make it a 'threesome'.....LOL


Jim - It's a date - We will see you Friday! 

PM sent with more details.....


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Mrs State_vet said:


> Jim - It's a date - We will see you Friday!
> 
> PM sent with more details.....


Gotcha, Kristin...been a long time since I had a purty gal on each arm..:doowapsta


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Sounds good Kristin! He won't like the prices at the Tall and Fat store though 

Actually I'm in the woods this weekend but I've promised myself to get by Mr. Jim's this year and you know we always want to see you and even that guy you married 

TH


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Anybody have an update on Jim's location. Last time he was seen he had his white shoes and Bermuda shorts on with a pretty lady on each arm.

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Texas T said:


> Anybody have an update on Jim's location. Last time he was seen he had his white shoes and Bermuda shorts on with a pretty lady on each arm.
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


False alarm, Charles...still right here at the double-wide. Did have the pleasure of a nice long visit with State Vet and his lovely Bride for quite a spell this morning. Guess Stumpy didn't trust me alone with Kristin.
Really enjoyed the visit (as did Hiedi...Kristin is the only one of us young enough to get down on the floor and play with her..LOL).. Guess I scared Carol off completely.. Never fear...I'm all talk...nowadays..:headknock

All in all...a mighty fine day...Good friends, etc...


----------



## Mrs State_vet (Feb 10, 2008)

*Hey Jim -*

Thank you again Jim for your hospitality. Spending time with you is always a pleasure!

The Veterans Hunt this year turned out great and pictures should be posted shortly.


----------

